# Suche MP3-Player mit guter Shuffle-Funktion



## michael7738 (28. Februar 2011)

Moin moin liebe Gemeinde!

Mein MP3-Player - Marke Intenso - nervt mich. Ich stelle ein das er alles was drauf ist im Shuffle wiedergeben soll und er spielt immer wieder das gleiche. Ich fange mit einem beliebigen Track an und danach kann ich inzwischen die nächsten 5 Tracks vorhersagen. Oder er spielt eine Stunde lang nur Zeug von Interpreten die mit dem gleichen Buchstaben anfangen und wiederholt dabei noch Tracks.  Wenn ich 300 Tracks auf dem Ding hab möchte ich auch das ich nach einer gewissen Zeit jedes Lied mal gehört hab. (Ja, es mag banal klingen und so mancher wird auch den Kopf schütteln, aber ich finds nur noch nervig.)

Wollte euch daher mal Fragen was ihr mit euren Playern für Erfahrungen habt und ob ihr da was empfehlen könnt was mein oben geschildertes Problem beseitigt?
An Speicher wünsch ich mir ab 8 GB aufwärts, evtl auch per Speicherkarte erweiterbar.
Edit: Bevors Missverständnisse wegen dem Unterforum gibt - Ich such was für Unterwegs zum in die Hosentasche stecken.


----------



## dertobiii (1. März 2011)

Ipod. Hatte auch mal intenso. Ich hab den touch, die musik funktion is aber auf allen gleich.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2011)

Nimm den Sansa Clip+ , der ist nicht teuer und sehr gut - und sicher hat der auch ne gute shuffle-Funktion. Zudem kann man den mit microSD-Karten noch erweitern.


ipod ist viel zu teuer für das, was der bietet, und der shuffle ist sowieso Schwachsinn - ein Player über 1GB ohne Display, was soll das denn bitte? ^^


----------

